# taxidermist recomendations



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey all I know I dont post here often but I find myself in a bind. I have my brothers northern pike in the freezer and I need to get it to a taxidermist this week. I am EXTREMLY picky about my mounts and this will be a gift so its even more important to me.

I am looking for a taxidermist that you have personally used that so impressed you with the quality of his or her work that you wouldnt think of going somewhere else. 


Here is a picture 
Brothers Pike


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33234

He does awesome work!


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Kirk, 

have you personally seen his work? 

Not taking anything away from DZ after all he has been on the boards a while now. Just looking for some personal feedback.

Normally I would spend a few months researching who to use. In this case I dont have the time so I feel a bit anxious about this entire thing.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, BHB-

I have been to Dan's house and personally seen his mounts. They are true works of art, and I'm sure many others on these boards will attest to that fact. 

BTW, you'll have an opportunity to see his work if you arrange to stop by...


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

I know a guy up in West Branch that runs a business called "Life After Death Taxidermy". I have personally seen a lot of his work and he really does a beautiful job. Beautiful paint work, nice attention to detail and he has a good creative flair with his mounts. He does both fish and wildlife. 

Life After Death Taxidermy
Mark Wakeman
3275 W. M-55 Suite F
West Branch, MI 48661
989-345-2950


----------



## Chaoticfishing (Jun 2, 2005)

You may also want to check out Bill Rusinko's work, he owns Realistics Taxidermy. I've stopped by his place in Westland and seen some of his work, personally I think he has to be one of the better Taxidermists around. For fish that is, he ONLY does fish mounts.

Bill Rusinko
(734) 595-1202
34449 Avondale
Westland, MI
www.realisticstaxidermy.net

Good Luck
Brad


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

BHB,

I have never been to DZ shop but I have seen some fish mounts that he has done for wildbill and they are top notched. I would not hesitate to give him my fish to mount.


Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2005)

I caught a coupe nice Largemouths this summer and dropped them off to Dan. I have not gotten them back yet but I took the recommendations of alot of people from this messageboard. Check his website, the mounts that he did look great on there.



http://www.dansfishtaxidermy.com


----------

